# Thompson Center Icon vs Venture Predator?



## yotehunter

I was seriously considering the "Precision Hunter" icon, but now I see this new Venture Predator and I am wondering what you all think? BIG price difference... is the Venture Predator as good as the Icon?

Venture Predator: Venture Predator™ - Thompson/Center

Icon Precision Hunter: ICON® - Thompson/Center

Thoughts?


----------



## Tommy

The Predator looks like a great gun, if they would throw out the .204 idea and swap that out for a .243. But, if they made me pick I would go for the Predator in a .22-250. They are both great looking guns, tough call! What do you think?


----------



## yotehunter

I think I really like the idea of the Icon. I have an Encore right now and I know they put a lot into these guns. I just wonder if they are skimping some on the new predator rifle. Apparently it's going to be a $400-$500 gun compared to the $1200 price tag on the Precision Hunter. Why so much less?


----------



## El Gato Loco

Tommy said:


> The Predator looks like a great gun, if they would throw out the .204 idea and swap that out for a .243. But, if they made me pick I would go for the Predator in a .22-250. They are both great looking guns, tough call! What do you think?


I have no interest in shooting the .204 either. Have a friend pressing me to get one for varmints and such but I think you need something a little bigger for a coyote.


----------



## gonefishn

I like the Max-1 Camo but I would like to see it in a .243


----------



## Cur Dog

Savage is making the Model 10 Predator in .243 for this year.


----------



## knapper

Have you seen the new Savage rifle called the model 110?


----------



## Pete Armstrong

The Venture just says guaranteed MOA and the Icon's state's Sub-MOA. To me that's a 1/2" difference at 100 yds.


----------



## bar-d

Chris Miller said:


> I have no interest in shooting the .204 either. Have a friend pressing me to get one for varmints and such but I think you need something a little bigger for a coyote.


Chris, I thought you might be interested in this concerning the .204 Ruger. I use both of these loads. The .204 39gr. Blitzking loaded to 3600 fps and the .223 50gr. boattail V-Max loaded to 3200 fps. Both these calculations were run on Hornady's Ballistics Calculator.

.223
Velocity Muzzle 3200 50yds 2995 100yds 2799 200yds 3432 300yds 2093 400yds 1784 500yds 1510
Energy (lbs) 1137 996 870 656 486 353 253
.204
Velocity 3600 3409 3227 2884 2556 2270 1994
Energy 1122 1006 902 720 570 446 344

By 50 yds the .204 actually has more energy than the .223 and retains that lead out past 500yds. Granted, you have to take into account the bullet cross section but the difference between the two bullets is very small. Not trying to make a convert out of you, just thought you might find it interesting.
(I could not get the chart to scale right but I think you can make it out)


----------



## Donntarbh

okay, the key differences between the T/C venture and the Icon

The Icon has a nice wooden (i believe walnut) stock
The Venture has an injection molded composite stock
The Icon has a flat action
The Venture uses a round bottom action
The Icon has a match grade barrel
The Venture does not
The Icon comes with an interchangeable bolt handle
The Venture does not (though it can be changes like the Icon, you just have to buy the extra handle separate)

HOWEVER

Both rifles use the 5r rifling
Both rifles offer a 1 MOA accuracy or less
Both riffles have the same backing from T/C
Both Riffles have the same externally adjustable trigger (0 play and 0 creep, adjustable down to 2 1/2 lbs I believe)
Both rifles use the same 60 degree bolt angle for quick reloads and extra clearance of the scope

If you have the bank roll, go for the Icon but if you are on a budget and want a 1 MOA rifle that is very light, easy to handle, and rugged, go with the Venture.

There are a few issues with the Venture I have heard tell...
1. The Venture uses a composite (plastic) 3 round clip. I have seen pictures of these coming apart.
2. The bolt on the venture required a bit more force to set than that of the Icon (nothing drastic, but it is not like a bench rifle)
3. (this is a personal observation of my Venture .30-06) the stock is a little uncomfortable for me. nothing I can put my finger on, it just "feels" a little thin.

Overall, I love the venture. The Icon is the better rifle in quality but the price reflects this. In the price range of the Venture, I know of no other rifle that can touch it.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum Donntarbh. Thanks for an informative post.


----------



## JTKillough

I am currently running the Thompson Center Venture Predator, chambered in 204 Ruger. It has not been a great year for hunting for me as I have not had a lot of time afield to truely give you a run down of how well the gun has worked. I build my own reloads and aim for utmost accuracy in all my firearms. I changed the matching scope (a TC 3-9X40) for a Vortex Diamondback of the same magnification. But, we're not hear to talk optix. Thus far, I have taken one Badger and two coyote using the TC Predator 204. Both coyotes were dead before he hit the ground (DBHHTG), shot exactly where I wanted them hit. First was taken at 221 yards, hit in the center chest. Second was taken at 160, hit right in front of the right shoulder (quartering shot) and was DBHHTG. I use a 39 grain Sierra Blitzking to dispense my death and it seems to be working. The Badger was much closer, 40 yards, and running away. I wasn't going to dispense, but he pissed me off by sniffing my caller. He did not fair well! I have missed one coyote thus far, a 316 yarder. Sent my bullet just past his left ear, miss judged wind, and that is the only problem I have seen with the gun or caliber, the 204 is light and easily effected by wind. Most of my called ins are with in 100 yards, so its no big deal. Two coyote and one badger later, I am totally liking the caliber and rifle. I aim to continue dispensing death with it.
























You don't need a .243 to take coyote, you don't need pretty either. If you want pretty, you can't get it here. This is the ugly, thin, three round death dispensing department. You need a gun you can pack on an all day run, that can blend in like you can, it must be reliable and accurate and one that you can shoot well. The only thing I need now is more coyotes to _take care of_.


----------



## hassell

Some good info there JT, thanks for sharing.


----------



## singlesix

the icon is actually laminate wood


----------



## poe

friend of mine has a TC venture in a .270 and I have been pretty impressed with it so far.


----------



## youngdon

singlesix said:


> the icon is actually laminate wood


My bad...see post below


----------



## 1idrod

singlesix said:


> the icon is actually laminate wood


I'm new and late to the table. Just wanted to say that's not all true. I bought one of the first ones and it's 100% solid and I've been very happy with it. Only the ultra wood is laminate.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum 1idrod.
That's correct the Icon classic is solid wood, the weather shield is composite and the precision hunter is laminate. I think that from looking at their site they have changed the name of the "ultra" to the "precision hunter" I don't see an ultra model listed


----------



## Antlerz22

Welcome 1idrod, nice entrance wetting your feet.


----------



## 1idrod

Thanks guys, This is what I found on there site "Accuracy, matched with beautiful American walnut or Ultrawood[sup]®[/sup] with carbon fiber reinforcements" under the Icon Classic. I would love to find a precision hunter in 204 but thats been next to impossible. Never had a 204 and I know I've read a few people that would prefer 22-250 or 243 but I would just like to try it. If I didn't like it I could always sell it. Ground hogs would be what it's mostly used for.


----------

